# Carma vom Oz Haus - BH!!!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carmy got her BH yesterday at Merrimack Valley Working Dog Club under SVF Judge Fintan Lalor. He gave us an absolutely wonderful critique (that I posted at the end of our video). I am very, very happy with her 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-SfVnKccfQ&list=UUej_BHg9iAW0obB7jQfr89w

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Long down
Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Very proud of my girl :wub:
Carma's BH-5/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and Carma!!!!! 

Excellent job!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I tried to embed the youtube link and it didn't work, so I'll attach the Vimeo link as well, which leads to my current Vimeo channel. (I try not to use youtube anymore)

https://vimeo.com/96366855


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very cool, congrats! BTW, on the youtube link - it will embed if you take out the 's' so it just reads http: before you copy and paste it.


----------



## RTC (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Huge congrats!! Less than two weeks away... Cant wait to see u both!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!! Great job to both of you!!!! 


You look so in tune!!! A very happy team!!! 


Can I ask a quick question? How much of a "stop" are you allowed for the sit and down in motion? It used to be none, but I know the rule has changed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hard work paying off! Congrats to you and Carma!
You sure do have alot of opportunities to trial way up there in the East!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Huge congrats! Very nice work!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very good looking Team!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome, congratulations!!  What nice teamwork


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations , can't wait to see the team in the next levels !

I love that the dog is connected to you and looking at you and not an armpit , hand, pocket or chin where it expects a ball to be.

good stuff !


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow! That was absolutely beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice job! I have a feeling that will not be the last high score that the two of you receive


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

That was great. Congratulations.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats!!! I finally got to watch the video! You two looks awesome!!!!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow you guys are amazing! Congrats to you and Carma! 
You guys are so much fun to watch!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big congratulations... beautiful routine to watch.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wonderful job! You've done so great with her. Congrats!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats! Nice work? Gonna go for IPO1 now or wait till after the summer? Is it cool enough up there to keep trialing?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice work! Congratulations.

I'd like to earn BH with my pup. It will give us something to work towards.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good Job. You set the bar for 2014 on here.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Carma!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. Thinking about doing IPO1 at the end of June if I'm confident enough in her. If not, there's no other trials around here until September.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Good job! She is looking great " good girl! You should have no problem moving right along" you guys make a great team!
Good luck in the future" sky is the limit.Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! She's such an awesome dog. I've been admiring your training videos with her - she really is fun to watch.


----------

